# Que signifca los Fan Out en los circuitos integrados?



## lewi (Sep 23, 2007)

Hola q tal comunidad, queria saber q signifca los *Fan Out* en los circuitos integrados y como se hace el calculo de este.
muchas gracias  de antemano, salu2.


----------



## Elvic (Sep 24, 2007)

El fan-out de una puerta es el número máximo de entradas a puertas (de la misma familia que la puerta en cuestión) que es posible conectar. Si este número se supera, podemos salirnos de los niveles lógicos y por tanto, el circuito no funcionaría.

Para comprender el porqué del fan-out, es necesario conocer algo acerca de la estructura interna de las puertas y ésto, evidentemente va a depender de la familia lógica empleada. El fan-out se mide en unidades de carga (entradas a puertas de la misma familia).

http://www.necel.com/en/faq/f_tech.html#0410


----------

